# rhinestones brushes



## starless (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello!

I need to buy some rhinestones brushes!
Is there any seller in Europe?

Thanks
Cristina
Starless: Histórias contadas em Cristais


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you are talking about brushes to brush the stones into the holes in the stencil, go to the paint section of a hardware store. There are small paint pads that slide onto a handle. These work great. The paint pads are green and are fuzzy and the handle is red. May be other colors where you are.


----------



## starless (Nov 21, 2010)

I've all ready done that!
I didn´t find any things!
I will search again!

Thanks!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Cristina,

If you can't find any over there, I'll go buy a few at my local store and ship them to you. I know how frustrating it can be to not find things you need. Will you be able to reimburse me using Paypal?


----------



## starless (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you!
Yes I can use paypal!

Let me just try to find it again in more especific stores!
If I don´t find it, then I will ask you!





SandyMcC said:


> Cristina,
> 
> If you can't find any over there, I'll go buy a few at my local store and ship them to you. I know how frustrating it can be to not find things you need. Will you be able to reimburse me using Paypal?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay! That will be just fine. 

Here are the ones that I use, in case you need a photo:

Shur-Line BrushesTrim and Touch-Up Pad - 01520C at The Home Depot


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

sandy you are so nice.you will be blessed in your next lifetime!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah thanks! I've had a number of scrapbooking and cardmaking Internet friends desperately want certain craft products only available here in the US from companies that won't sell overseas. I know how much it means to them when they are able to have me buy and send some of these things. 

This willingness to help out goes back to my teen years when we moved to Australia and my mom was forever having HER mom buy and ship us stuff from back home in Texas. It left an impression!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Sandy is awesome! 

Starless, I spent some time living in southern Portugal myself. Welcome to the forum (Bem-vinda)!


----------



## starless (Nov 21, 2010)

Obrigada! 
I'm from Lisbon!


----------

